# Which flute to buy and how to use it!!!



## jonj (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello guys

I come from Iceland and I´m totally new to duck hunting in blinds. We dont have that much of ducks here in Iceland (mallards is the most common one), and all the good ponds are already rented out. Therefore most of my duck hunting has been while walking along small rivers and jump shoot, which I think is great fun. However I have located a pond that the ducks come to over the day and would like to try hunting with decoys from a blind. The problem is that I dont have a flute and dont know how to use one. I would like to get your recommendations on which brand I should get and wheter it should be a single or double reed. I have been reading this forum and if I understand correctly single reed flutes are louder and therefore better suited for water hunting??? I am willing to pay up to $150 for the flute. 
Now when you have recommended a good flute for me I must learn how to master it. I have searched this forum but I found no sound exsamples. Basically I was hoping you would know an url with list of mallards sounds that also says what each sound means and when to use them.

thanks


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

ok man, first off, its a duck call, not a duck flute, er, maybe in iceland it is a flute, i dunno. secondly, i dont think you will need to spend 150 on your first duck call. you need to just get a simple starter call. personally i have blown single, and double reeds, and it makes no difference either way to me. As for getting one, just go to cabelas.com, go to duck calls and pick one out. i'd recomend any of the duck commander calls, or HS waterfowl, i blow those two brands. if you really wanna figure out how to use it just look through hunting suply web sites looking for an insructional calling video, that will be much more help than just listening to the ducks sounds, even though listening to duck sounds doesnt hurt anything at all either. good luck and i hope cabelas will ship that stuff to iceland.


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting (Mar 19, 2003)

go ahead an do that, but my personal opionion is to start with the simple "primos oringinal wench" cheap and good sounding call, one of the most popular calls around where I hunt!!! you can get a HOW TO tape with it also...


----------



## jonj (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks for the replys guys. You are probably right. I have read that many on this board like the Primo wench CALL  , so it must be good enough for me at least to start with. I will definatly get a How to tape with it also if that's an option. Can you tell me if the ducks are already on the pond when I arrive will they come back soon if I don't shoot at them the first time? Also how many ducks do you think that have to be at the pond so its worthwile waiting for them to come back?


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting (Mar 19, 2003)

the worst thing you could do is shoot at them!!! and about the number of birds? depends how many are in the area, where I hunt I wouldn't touch a slough unless it had ducks constantly going in to it, hunting slough's isn't much fun after you hunt the field!!! How many ducks are in your area!?!?


----------



## jonj (Oct 17, 2004)

Like I said earlier there are not that many ducks here in Iceland, at least compared to the numbers I´ve been reading about on this forum  Here they also behave different than in ND. Large part of the population goes out to sea over the winter time when most water freezes. Those that do stay are on rivers and unfrozen ponds over the day but go to the corn fields when it gets dark and stay there over the night!! They are really hard to hunt during dusk and dawn because they are flying when its so dark that it´s hard to aim, obviously a retrieving dog is a must to hunt in these conditions but since I dont have one I dont hunt ducks at dusk or dawn. The pond I have been scouting usually holds about 20-30 ducks. Do you think that is too few to lay down and wait for them to come back? From your experience, how high percentage of birds would you expect to return to a pond that they have been flushed from within around 2 hours time?


----------



## Marlo (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm the designated Goose caller in our pack, so duck calling isn't my specialty.

Having said that, I did need to have a call and some skill because our designated duck caller also happens to be the guy that has to help the dog when a retrieve goes wrong.

I bought an RNT original in Coco Bola. It does an AWESOME hail and an even better High Ball.

The RNT is a single read, easy to use, sounds great and at $70 retail it's not a bad value. You can find them on sale or cheap online.


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting (Mar 19, 2003)

I blow the same RNT call! I like it alot! as for how many ducks are going to come back within 2 hours, I would say if you jumped them in late afternoon they will be back before dark, no wait you said they sit on the the corn fields at night? hmmm, well hunt the corn fields! thats way more fun anyways...from the sounds of it you dont' have any decoys??? or you do?


----------



## jonj (Oct 17, 2004)

Sorry have been goose hunting, got 40 greylag goose this morning (there are no day limits here in Iceland)!! Great fun. Since I was planning on starting to hunt ducks from blinds I havent got any duck decoys but I have about 36 goose decoys and 5 floating goose decoys. But I will buy some duck decoys in the near future. Don´t you think that 12 should be enugh, at least to start with?


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Ducks like the goose deeks too, if you are shooting 40 birds a day already a dozen duck decoys will do you in just fine...good luck....how much is a plane ticket to iceland?!?! 8)


----------

